# .



## SlivoSan (Oct 28, 2016)

.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Don't wait for anyone to join. Once you are in the webinar (at any time), go to the text box and simply type "iOS link, plz?" and it will appear in a couple of seconds.


----------

